# Cast Member wants a response!!!



## lnd2155

I am a cast member and I book reservations for dining.  I have been reading your posts, and just to let you all know that the cast members love helping all our guests make all their dreams come true.  We DO love it when we find CRT for our guests who have been trying for weeks to get it, or Le Cellier for the couples who want a night out alone.  I would love to hear from anyone about any special dreams we were able to make come true with our extra bags of pixie dust.  Please Share!!!


----------



## mom2aredhead

lnd2155 said:


> I am a cast member and I book reservations for dining.  I have been reading your posts, and just to let you all know that the cast members love helping all our guests make all their dreams come true.  We DO love it when we find CRT for our guests who have been trying for weeks to get it, or Le Cellier for the couples who want a night out alone.  I would love to hear from anyone about any special dreams we were able to make come true with our extra bags of pixie dust.  Please Share!!!



Thank you for sharing that with us!  
I've always had great CM's on the phone when making/changing/canceling/re-booking ADR's.  I'm sure the people you deal with are not so wonderful all of the time, but I've never been able to tell.
Just yesterday I called to make ADR's for what I consider a last minute trip - less than 2 months away.  The wonderful woman on the phone (Catalina) was able to find me a much coveted 8:05am Crystal Palace reservation, a few other character meals for my 4 year old, as well as a Fantasmic package at BD.  We were on the phone for a while, but she honestly seemed as happy as I was when she found what I requested.


----------



## Mermaid_Ariel

Hi, there!!

We took our first trip to Disney in December 2007.  This was my first time calling Disney Dining for reservations and I had a wonderful CM that so patiently explained everything to me.  I must've been on the phone with her an hour and she was really trying to make us an itinerary that really would work for us!!  She recommended restaurants and explained the themes in the ones she suggested.  

She was so special to me and I wish I could've sent her a note personally to thank her.  She noted our engagement on all of our reservations and we had the most memorable meals, all thanks to her.  She really went above and beyond to make our celebration special.  It was such a magical start for us!


----------



## Mister Disney

What has started out as a tradition now.....

back in 2005 we desperately wanted the Chef's Table at V&A for Easter Sunday dinner.

Well, I called as soon as 6 months rolled around, but alas the Chef's Table was not available.

I kept calling once a month getting the same response, until finally, the week before we were to leave, I called and pixie dust was flying as the Chef's Table came up as available for Easter Sunday.

What a wonderful trip that was and the start of many friendships with people who work for the Mouse, and dinner at the Chef's Table on Easter Sunday has now become a tradition for us.


----------



## BCV23

No special memories here but you and your coworkers have been helping us get the reservations we would like for many years. Friendly, helpful, and efficient....WDW sets the gold standard for phone service. Keep up the great work!


----------



## suzimar57

in 2000 my DH and i took our first trip to disney, and managed to get breakfast at CRT!

and when we were seated, it was the center table for two overlooking the carousel - magical!!

we were just so happy someone answered the phone to take our reservation and snagged a coveted CRT breakfast ressie!!!

thanks for that miracle!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

You and your co-workers helped to plan an awesome birthday dinner at WCC for my sisters 50th last year.   Everything was flawless right down to the wonderful cake and making her do the hokey pokey in front of everyone.  Thanks for all you do to make our trips special


----------



## mommytoone

I just booked on March 16, for our upcoming Sept trip and my CM was AMAZING!!!!!!  We were on the phone for an hour, this being our 2nd trip, she told me all kinds of things helping me plan our meals around certain parks, and activities.   I am so grateful for her, my trip will be exactly what we want. I think you guys do a WONDERFUL job.


----------



## Squidrific

I am taking my dd to the world in July for her 13th birthday which is a big one to her.  I was talking to the CM making dining arrangements and she was wonderful - wish I'd written her name down.  She marked birthday on all of our reservations - just in case the restaurant does a special treat.  She also suggested a couple of restaurants I really hadn't thought of even in all of our times of visiting.  

The best of all was when she asked what we were doing to celebrate dd's birthday on the actual day.  I mentioned that I had looked at some tours but really couldn't find anything special yet.  She suggested doing the surfing lessons at Typhoon Lagoon.  I know my dd will love this and be so excited - she loves both surfing and Typhoon Lagoon.  

It is wonderful that the CM's take the time to listen to the customer instead of just looking for the reservation and doing the booking.  It makes it so much more special for us.  Thanks so much for what you do!


----------



## Mermaid_Ariel

Squidrific said:


> It is wonderful that the CM's take the time to listen to the customer instead of just looking for the reservation and doing the booking.  It makes it so much more special for us.  Thanks so much for what you do!



Exactly!! That's what made it so magical for us!  They looked at us as an actual couple visiting, not just another person making reservations.  

That's so great for your DD I'm sure she'll have a blast!


----------



## tink fan

Here's mine. 

Last year I booked my first ever trip to WDW only two weeks prior to leaving, and it was during Spring Break. I still don't know what I was thinking, but it worked out wonderfully. I must have sounded a little anxious when I called for reservations because an incredible CM talked with me for over an hour about WDW in general. Oh yeah, she helped me make a few ADRs as well. I remember thinking that if half of the workers there are as nice as she is no wonder it is a magical place. 

We also ended up with a lot of great reservations, including LeCellier and the princess meal at Norway. We could have done CRT for dinner, but I was willing to wait for the full princess experience during a future trip.


----------



## ninety-seven

We went in 06 for our DD's 3rd Birthday and I tried and tried and tried to get reservations for lunch ANY of the 4 days we were there. I tried every day for a month and struck out, even the morning of. 

When we arrived at the MK on our first day (after getting the birthday button,) I hurried up to the Castle to check on lunch cancellations. They said there were none so I was ready to give up. We had dinner reservations at Tony's for her official birthday dinner, but I really wanted to surprise her. 

As a 'I'll try one more time,' I headed back over to the castle while the rest of the family was riding small world. The hostess was the same lady that was there at breakfast and she smiled when I came back up. I explained the story again and she said for me to hold on. She came back a couple of minutes later and told me that if I could get my party here in about 5 minutes, they could fit us in. 

I was excited, RAN to small world just as my family was exiting. I grabbed them and told them I had a surprise, but we had to run.  We ran (Meme couldn't really run, being old and all  ) but we made it just in time to walk right in! 

I nearly hugged the hostess and told her thank you about a million times as we waiting in line for the picture with Cinderella. 

It was an amazing experience and it was because of a caring Cast Member.

97


----------



## Lizzy Lemon

We had our first visit last year and I was very nervous rining Disney, it just didn't seem real.  I had never phoned overseas before and was trembling like a leaf as I wrote down all my reservation numbers.  Just wanted to say thank you for the wonderful work you Disney staff do.  I wrote a thank you note to our hotel when we got home and had a member of staff ring me back to say thank you for the thank you!  Unfortunately I was at work and my DH had to take the call.


----------



## AlyLynn

It has always been DH's dream to eat at CRT.  Needless to say, with a family of 6, it's even more difficult.(We've been trying for 4 years!)  Well, I had the greatest CM who was able to get CRT for us for Father's Day! The only problem now is that we have to keep pushing our trip back because of the kids' snow days.  DH said he's going no matter where we are on Father's Day!


----------



## disneyfav4ever

I don't have any special memories per say, but I did have a wonderful CM on the phone this morning, that was able to book everything I wanted, and I was able to get my breakfast at CRT ADR, so I was very happy about that.


----------



## dvcdisney

I have one experience I'd like to share. I had called to cancel a Le Cellier reservation (I know WHAT?!). The CM had asked me several times if I was sure and when I told her yes, she said that she would only cancel it for me after I was able to get another reservation.  But we had to change the dates so that we took a few days off the beginning (which had the Le Cellier reservation) and add those days to the end. I was able to get the other reservations at the end but was not able to get a Le Cellier. She was on the phone with me for over an hour, she said that she would do everything she can to get me a reservation there. Luckily, a reservation came up during our conversation and she grabbed it. She then proceeded to cancel my old Le Cellier and she said that as soon as she cancelled it, she said another CM yelped out and he was excited about it as well. 

I guess what I'm saying is that it is also nice to have the CM's happy and excited about making your reservation complete and that you're happy. It shows they care.

I would say that of all the CM's I have spoken to, more than half have been wonderful. I thank them all the time. I hope they understand how much we appreciate their help. I remember my first time, it was very overwhelming and it's great to see them help whether it's your first or hundredth time.


----------



## lnd2155

These are so awesome to read.  We really do enjoy what we do!! Please keep them coming!!!


----------



## Dumbo Mad

On our honeymoon we tried to get reservations for Cinderellas Royal Table, but it was fully booked. Last year was our 2nd anniversary and we had booked a trip back to WDW. My DH called several times trying to get reservations for CRT, the last call he spoke to a really helpful lady ~(didn't get her name) who was fantastic at finding and reserving us a table on our actual anniversary. When we arrived our table was near the stained glass windows and was covered in castle and horse and carriage confetti bits. The service and food was great and at the end we got given two champagne wine glasses with CRT engraved on them. It was definatley a day we will never forget!

This is the second time we have used dining reservations and each CM has been very helpful.

Thanks for everything!!


----------



## CamColt

Welcome to the Dis, lnd2155!    We are glad you found us.  

Its nice to hear from someone on the other side of the table, so to speak.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

When I was planning ADR's for my 2005 trip, I wasn't quite sure how to get to Boma for a breakfast ADR since it was before the AK park opening time.  My CM was SO knowledgable about the transportation and I was VERY impressed.  So thank you for not only knowing how to schedule an ADR but knowing how to coach guests about getting around was a nice surprise!


----------



## teacher31

I guess I feel like I've been dusted when I get someone on the phone who really helps me. I've called and tried to get something, but not available. I had one CM who made several suggestions and we ended up with one. Was a great restaurant that I know we wouldn't have tried without her telling me about it. It came across that this was more than a job, that she was providing a true service - and I mean that in the highest way possible. Obviously shows pride in her work. You guys are great!!


----------



## Silverbelle990

We went in '06 and it was a belated honeymoon..(7 years late )..and my DH's first time to the world ever!!!  I wanted to get ADR's for CRT and was very lucky when we got the perfect time.  The CM asked if it was anything special and i explained that it was a belated honeymoon and our anniversary.   When we got there I almost cried.  We were seated in front of the stain glass window with mickey head and heart confetti.  We were given glass souvinears and when the godmother came out and asked if anyone was celebrating an anniversary I raised my hand.  She came over to us and asked how long and we said 6 years.  She said we were too young and asked everyone if they agreed which they all did and she stood by us when she sang the anniversary song.  It was the best meal my husband ever had and we have to go back every time we enter the world.  Thank you CM's for all that you do to make our trip worth every penny.   

(Does anyone else tear up when they read others magical moments??  I DO!!!)


----------



## noahdove

I have a mix of reviews. The first 2 were perfect, but the 3rd wasn't. I had booked the CP because I wanted to surprise my granddaughter and I doubled checked the info before I hung up. This was way before I knew about this awesome site. Well, We arrived at the CP and low and behold..NO reservation there...but, there was one for us at the Castle..I took it, and yes, it cost me serveral more dollars and my granddaughter isn't into Princesses....I should have cancelled and just had breakfast somewhere else...I have several reservations for this August and I am praying that they are all correct..I will call the week we leave to be sure...the CM that helped me with the ressies was so sweet, and in no hurry to get on to something else. So, I hope I will have a good report once I return home BUT a big thank you to all of the CM's you help make our trips magical


----------



## disneymath

My experiences with Disney Dining CMs have all been good ... but the one time that stands out is during our December 2007 trip.  This trip was special in that it would be our first (and, due to work schedules, likely last) Christmas trips to the World.  After reading about the Candlelight Processional Dinner Package here on the DIS ... I knew it was a must do for our family.  Trouble is, I was making ADRs at the end of September for a mid-December trip.  We had our hearts set on Le Cellier, Tutto Italia, or Coral Reef ... I know, what were we thinking?

Even though I doubted it would work, I came up with several "plans" and called disney dining and spoke to a very nice CM.  Unfortunately Plan A didn't work for any of the restaurants. Nor did plans B or C.

Then, just as I was about to give up, one more option jumped out at me ... "Let's try plan D ..." I said to the CM.  He chuckled and said "Okay ... let's have it."  And it worked ... 5:00PM dinner (perfect time) at Coral Reef with a CP package for the 8:15 show (the one we wanted).  I don't know who was more thrilled ... the CM or me!

The dinner turned out to be the best one of our trip ... and they were all excellent.  (I was also able to arrange for the scuba diver ... gotta love the DIS for info ... and that made the night extra special.)  The CMs at Disney really do go above and beyond.


----------



## Sobes

I just had the best experience Yesterday.  I have been changing our ADR for over two months now.  We book then think about it and decide we want to do something else.  It got to the point that I was double booked and had lunch and a dinner 3 hours apart.
The CM I was on the phone with was wonderful.  She took the time and went day by day  with my reservations.  Cancelled the ones I did not want and suggested places for my two year old.  
The call took a long time.  She was so helpful and even shared stories of her own with me.
At the end of the call we had gotten all our ADrs set and booked and spread out and everyone was happy.  Even the CM seemed more excited than us!  What a great experience and our vacation has not even started!


----------



## pixie08

Thank you for such a wonderful job!

We were married in Disney last summer and vacationed for over a week with family before the wedding. When I called to make ressies I had a wonderful conversation with the CM. Well she must have noted it was our wedding because at certain places we were recieved with a big congratulations. At some places we got pins, certificates, character autographs...it was so awesome. At Crystal Palace they even decorated the table!






I knew it was her doing- I wish I remembered her name so I could thank her. She made a special trip for us extra special with a little sprinkle of pixie dust!


----------



## MomtoGKC

Just being able to find ADR's for Crystal Palace, Hoop-Dee-Do, the Italian restaurant and Whispering Canyon for us was special since we'll have 9 people in our party!!


----------



## PrincessKsMom

Have only made ADRS three times, but had fabulous service each time.  I would like to point out, though, that I do all of my research first, know exactly where I want to each on which days and at approximately what time and NEVER call to reschedule.  I think by doing this I also give the CMs a little pixie dust by making their job as easy as possible.  I'm constantly surprised by how many people post that they change their reservations 3, 4, 5 times and then get upset when they can't get what they want.  I realize plans change and things come up, but this seems to be the way some people do things and I think it's very unfair to the CMs to be put on the spot when they're trying to help.  My only disappointment -- how come nobody says:  "Have a Magical Day?!" anymore.  Jez, I thought that was annoying, but I miss it!


----------



## profdsny

Thanks for asking. I'd say 99% of the time CMs are really helpful with suggestions and try really hard to help out. I'm actually going to call sometime in the next two weeks for suggestions for a birthday location for two 16yos, with a cake.
However, now that  you are here, would you please clear up the ADR - PS terminology for us? As I'm sure you read by the titles of the threads, a lot of people use the ADR term. Others believe that it doesn't really exist anymore. Help out out here.
Again, thanks for all you do.


----------



## Joanna71985

I have always gotten great dining CMs. They have always been so helpful. For my trip this summer, I got all the ressies I wanted!!


----------



## lnd2155

ADR are advanced dining reservations.  Now some of the terminology that you guys use is new to me so I am still learning.  When you make a reservation it is an Advanced Reservation. It is a reservation.  When you arrive at the podium your name will be on their reservation list.


----------



## lnd2155

Also, as a footnote to having to change and redue your reservations.  Although it is helpful when our guests know what they want and when they want it, it is also fun to guide our guests to new places they may not be aware of.  We don't mind at all changing reservations for our guests.  We want for you to have an awesome vacation!!!


----------



## acourtwdw

First of- thanks to all the CM's that make all of our trips to WDW so magical 

Here is my story:

Picture it, October 06.  Two hungry women without an ADR at Epcot walking towards Guest Relations to see if any resturants will take 2 souls without an ADR.  First woman (me), on her cell phone calling WDW Dining while walking to GR.  A wonderful CM answers the call. 
( I will give you the short version of the call)
 Me: " Where can I get a TS dinner in about 1 hour?"
 CM: "Where are you now?" 
 Me: "Epcot"  
CM: " Is there a resturant you would like?"
Me:"No we are just hungry"
CM: "What are your plans tonight?"
Me: " We can leave Epcot as soon as we know where are going for dinner"
CM:" Where are you staying?"
Me:"BCV"
CM:"Have you tried Cape May's Buffet?"
Me: "No. Is it good?"
CM:" Yes it is wonderful.  It is a clambake with a lot of other items in case you don't like clams."
(How did you she know that I don't like clams and my sister would?)
Me:"That sounds great"
CM:" If you can get there by 800 pm you can get a table."
(It's 7 at the time of the call)
Me: "That sounds great"
Exchanging of information
CM:" Have a magical night and don't forget to try the Oreo Bonbons"
(Aren't you glad I didn't give you the long version of the story?)

That was one of the best dining experiences that we had during that trip.  If it wasn't for that CM we wouldn't have tried Cape May even though it was at our resort.

We made all our ADR's for our upcoming Sept trip over the weekend and got everything we wanted.  We got CRT for breakfast and the CM noted that we are celebrating my sisters's big 4-0 during our trip.  Can't wait to go there!!

Thank you to all the CM's


----------



## cwt580

for our 20th anniversary in 2003 we went on a land/sea cruise. Poly w/ balcony room onboard the boat

special rose and certificate in room at Poly. Excellent dining at PALO(by the way awesome!!!) on the cruise.....the most special to me ,DH, was the 20th anni night at Poly. I asked the head waitress early in the evening about seating for our dinner res(Ohanas). she gave us a seat at the window looking towards magic kingdom. as we finished our meal at dessert the fireworks just starts. My wife cried. it was so special. so far my MOST memorable.

i am trying to top that this June for our 25th. we are staying WL for 6nights w/ 1xtra night at POFQ.Hoping to get lucky w/ a room upgrade but i know thats a longshot.Got adr for June 18th 7:30 at ARTIST POINT. trying to figure out something special for the evening for her. Hopefully at least a decent window seat and attentive waiter would be a +. Thinking a pc of jewelry is gonna be the touch!!!! now just to get it there w/o any problems or her finding it!!! Hoping this will be very memorable w/ our youngest daughter(yes shes coming also w/ her best friend) heading to college in 1 more yr. 

Im dreading 3 women/1 guy in 1 room!!!! ahhhh the mornings will be fun.......buts who cares its DISNEY. I started saving for this trip in 2003.....its almost here.....


----------



## disnut8

We were a party of eleven and it was my son's 21st birthday.  He wanted Cape May (had to be outside of a park because we had people coming without admission).  I called and was told that the restaurant only had two tables of six and they weren't near each other.  the Cast Member asked how old the children were in the party and when I said the only one was five years old, she said she could do a table for six and a table for four.  For both tables, the one side would be a long continuous bench so we could seat eleven easily.  It worked out perfectly for us.  The tables were right next to each other and since we had a gap in between the two tables, the people on the bench could get up and down for the buffet very easily.


----------



## joanie123

I have been trying to get ressies for Hoop Dee Doo (my mother says this is a must see) for April 3/08 for the past couple months. While I haven't yet been able to, I can say that I have had some wonderful CMs on the phone trying every which way, and suggesting alternate dates, etc. I really appreciate them trying!


----------



## Diznejen1

Thank you CM's for helping make our visits so magical. 
  My most recent experience with a dining reservation was mid Dec. of 2007. My DH and I had walked the parks all day. Breakfast was a blur and lunch was burger and fries. Around dinner time, we looked at each other and started thinking "Food"! What we didn't want was another burger and fries. 
  With no ADR's and it being dinner time, I thought we were pretty much OOG.(out of gas(luck))  Sitting in front of the teacups in Fantasy Land I dialed Disney Dining on the old cell phone an spoke to a WONDERFUL cast member who was more than happy to help. She asked where we were and what we wanted to eat. She checked several places with no avail. I said, " I know this is a stretch, but will you please try Chef Mickey's we've never eaten there." She laughed softly and when to typing....a few seconds later we had a reservation for two at Chef Mickey's!!! 
  No burgers or fries for us that night....thanks to a great Dining CM!


----------



## Snow Shoe

In 2004 it was my wife's and mine 30th anniverary.  I had made an ADR at Cindy's castle for dinner that night around 6:30 pm for us.  Well we arrived at the castle, checked in and waited, and waited, and waited....get the picture.  I went and checked at the podium and all they could say was that they were very busy that night for some reason.  Well after about a 45 minute wait after our appointed time, they finally called us.  We went up and it was very much worth the wait.  We had a table for two, right in the middle of the stained glassed windows!  It was a very special dinner occasion first, but Disney "plused" it, and it will be something we have never forget!


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

lnd2155 said:


> I am a cast member and I book reservations for dining.  I have been reading your posts, and just to let you all know that the cast members love helping all our guests make all their dreams come true.  We DO love it when we find CRT for our guests who have been trying for weeks to get it, or Le Cellier for the couples who want a night out alone.  I would love to hear from anyone about any special dreams we were able to make come true with our extra bags of pixie dust.  Please Share!!!



breakfast at CRT christmas mornung for 2 adults and 3 kids for 8am - 9 am if at all possible to make a christmas wish come true(this year too)


----------



## lnd2155

Re: Christmas at CRT, make sure you call on the 180th day until Christmas. In fact call in the morning when we open.  I hope we can use our pixie dust and get it for you!!!


----------



## lnd2155

Re: Steve's 30th anniversary...See. There really is such thing as fairy godmothers and pixie dust!!!


----------



## Hollymom1229

You guys are the best at dining.  Not only did I have a great CM suggest Jiko 6 years ago (now our favorite restaurant), I've had one get me into Spoodles on a night when we were hungry and our plans were up in the air.  The best though was the one that worked patiently with me for over an hour to fix all our ADRs less than a month before our trip as we had to postpone it for 3 days when DH's grandmother passed away.


----------



## photobob

I made ADR's for the first time about a month ago and had a lovely woman on the phone with me that was so helpful and was one of those CM's that makes Disney Disney. She obviously loves WDW as much as we do and seemed genuinely happy to be talking with me, I felt like a I'd made a new friend and I'm embarrassed that I forgot her name. Sorry if we made anyone wait longer on hold because we just had a great conversation.


----------



## allisonswonderland

I am just writing to say thank you to you and your co workers, nothing in particular as for stories.


----------



## lnd2155

Remeber to: when you call us, we are on the line with only you our guest.  We WANT to make disney magic for you.  If that takes 5 minutes or an hour.  I have personally been on the phone with guests for 90 minutes, booked all her ADR's and have felt as accomplished as she did.


----------



## D L and K's Mom

We had booked a breakfast in Epcot with the Princess' my youngest DD was so excited!!! It was Christmas time so booking were hard to find. We had it all booked and the day of the breakfast DS had to go by ambulance to Celebration Hospital ( we have been there many, many times...not fun at all!) We missed our breakfast and we missed a day in the parks. DD was very very sad. I picked up the phone in the hotel and called DD just for the heck of it and the wonderful CM took about 1/2 hour to find us a table (There were 7 of us) for a breakfast the next day!! It was so wonderful!!! I was thrilled and the breakfast was wonderful. DS is a special needs child and I was so happy with the time that Cinderella, Belle and Snow White spent with him as well as little DD. It is one of my favorite memories in the parks. If the wonderful CM had not taken the time to arrange it we would have missed out!! Thank you!!


----------



## Fire14

I think for me it was the Cm who offered my Dh CRT. He was calling on a Sunday morning to book Chef Mickeys or some such place and CM asked him if he was sure he didn't want CRT, Dh's reply was yes wouldn't everyone, the Cm said I have opening at 8:10 and some other later time. my Dh was in shocked to point he woke me up to share news. It made the trip for both of us and


----------



## ChristaDeVil

This is the first trip to Disney that I've booked, and I let the CM at Dining know that when I called to book. She was excellent in advising me on times so that we would have plenty of time to get to Fantasmic, etc. She was very patient with me, and acted like she wouldn't have minded if I stayed on the phone all day, asking questions or whatever. Wonderful experience!


----------



## lnd2155

I wish I knew if I booked ya'lls ressies.  I have such awesome guests who call me.  I have quite a few that stand out!!  If you all remember who you had please let me know and I can pass the shout out to them!!!  P.S. FYI if CRT is something that you would like to try and book, always ask.  I have so many guests who are embarrassed to ask because they think it is too short of notice, but I have a big bag of Pixie Dust  at my desk that I use often.  In fact I was able to book a CRT just last night to a guest who didn't think they could get a dinner with her in June!!!


----------



## RACHELSMOM1

mom2aredhead said:


> Thank you for sharing that with us!
> I've always had great CM's on the phone when making/changing/canceling/re-booking ADR's.  I'm sure the people you deal with are not so wonderful all of the time, but I've never been able to tell.
> Just yesterday I called to make ADR's for what I consider a last minute trip - less than 2 months away.  The wonderful woman on the phone (Catalina) was able to find me a much coveted 8:05am Crystal Palace reservation, a few other character meals for my 4 year old, as well as a Fantasmic package at BD.  We were on the phone for a while, but she honestly seemed as happy as I was when she found what I requested.



Catalina is awesome!!  I hope someone sees this so she may be recognized, she helped us also, and she was very nice, accomodating, and helpful!!!  She is probably the best CM I have ever talked with when I call to make ressies and ADRs.


----------



## lnd2155

I will try and find the CM and let her know.  We all have different shifts but I will try and find her. I promise!!


----------



## bamaslp

I have a question for you please.  

We are coming to Disney for our only 2nd ever family trip.  We will be there the second week in July.  Anyway, it will be my 3 yo's and husband's birthdays that week.  I have made all ADR's except one.  The nice CM who made our reservations put that it was my little one's birthday.  Does that mean if the restaurant has a birthday dessert they will bring it without us telling them?  If this is the case, maybe we shouldn't worry about ordering specialty cakes that week?  

Thank you for any help you can give me!


----------



## avamadison

My husband and I stayed at BC in Oct 08 and we had dinner at the Yachtsmans Steakhouse.  We brought our twin daughters with us to dinner and they ate their pasta so fast and were ready to leave the restaurant before we had even gotten our dinner.  Anyway - they are only 1 so they don't want to be in a high chair for more than 20 minutes.  Our wonderful weitress took one of our DDs and walked her around with her while we ate.  It was so sweet of her. She brought her around to the tables taking orders with our little one in her arms and this kept her quiet so we could finish.  We we so thankful!

This made out dinner date memorable!


----------



## lnd2155

bamaslp said:


> I have a question for you please.
> 
> We are coming to Disney for our only 2nd ever family trip.  We will be there the second week in July.  Anyway, it will be my 3 yo's and husband's birthdays that week.  I have made all ADR's except one.  The nice CM who made our reservations put that it was my little one's birthday.  Does that mean if the restaurant has a birthday dessert they will bring it without us telling them?  If this is the case, maybe we shouldn't worry about ordering specialty cakes that week?
> 
> Thank you for any help you can give me!


It depends on the restaurant. Some locations do special birthday parades, some offer cakes at the podium so it really depends on the location.  Let me know which restaurant and I will let you know!!


----------



## lnd2155

avamadison said:


> My husband and I stayed at BC in Oct 08 and we had dinner at the Yachtsmans Steakhouse.  We brought our twin daughters with us to dinner and they ate their pasta so fast and were ready to leave the restaurant before we had even gotten our dinner.  Anyway - they are only 1 so they don't want to be in a high chair for more than 20 minutes.  Our wonderful weitress took one of our DDs and walked her around with her while we ate.  It was so sweet of her. She brought her around to the tables taking orders with our little one in her arms and this kept her quiet so we could finish.  We we so thankful!
> 
> This made out dinner date memorable!


Before I was a cast member my husband and I took our 2 little girls over to WDW and when we were having our character breakfast our then 8 mth old started getting fidgetty but we also had a then 7 yr old who wanted time with Winnie the Pooh.  Our waitress also took our littlest one around with her and let my oldest have her time!!


----------



## bamaslp

Thanks for your quick reply!

We have lunch ADR for CRT
             dinner ADR for Boma
             lunch ADR for SciFi

We are trying to decide for my husband's actual bday dinner.  Maybe you(and anyone else on here) can give me your input.  We are deciding between Coral Reef vs. Chefs de France vs. Teppan Edo.  Thanks!


----------



## Quiksilvr

I will always appreciate the CM who booked me a perfect ADR at California Grill.  We watched Wishes while eating dessert at one of the best tables in the house.


----------



## Mermaid_Ariel

lnd2155 said:


> I wish I knew if I booked ya'lls ressies.  I have such awesome guests who call me.  I have quite a few that stand out!!  If you all remember who you had please let me know and I can pass the shout out to them!!!  P.S. FYI if CRT is something that you would like to try and book, always ask.  I have so many guests who are embarrassed to ask because they think it is too short of notice, but I have a big bag of Pixie Dust  at my desk that I use often.  In fact I was able to book a CRT just last night to a guest who didn't think they could get a dinner with her in June!!!



I really really need a friend like you.


----------



## lnd2155

Mermaid_Ariel said:


> I really really need a friend like you.


AWHH Thank you!!


----------



## lnd2155

bamaslp said:


> Thanks for your quick reply!
> 
> We have lunch ADR for CRT
> dinner ADR for Boma
> lunch ADR for SciFi
> 
> We are trying to decide for my husband's actual bday dinner.  Maybe you(and anyone else on here) can give me your input.  We are deciding between Coral Reef vs. Chefs de France vs. Teppan Edo.  Thanks!


Boma & Sci Fi not sure about, but definately CRT. Also let you hostess know once again at the podium about the bdays.  You can also request a nonpersonalized cake at each location at the podium too!!  When you go to the MK, check in at City Hall and let them know it is someone's bday so they can get their bday pin to wear.  Hopes this helps!!


----------



## Mermaid_Ariel

lnd2155 said:


> AWHH Thank you!!



Not because of the Disney stuff.  I just love being around positive people it's so refreshing to see.


----------



## bamaslp

That is a HUGE help!  Thank you!!


----------



## FeeFeeWhite

You can pixie dust Desiree' for me.  She was very helpful and listened to me go on about just everything.  I could talk about Disney forever!!!


----------



## lnd2155

FeeFeeWhite said:


> You can pixie dust Desiree' for me.  She was very helpful and listened to me go on about just everything.  I could talk about Disney forever!!!


I will try and give her the shout out!!! Promise!!!!


----------



## Tinks1984

I called to book our ADR's back at our 180 day mark and as I'd never had to do it before I have to say I was a little nervous at calling up. 

I was put at ease by a wonderful male CM (sorry, can't remember his name) who helped me get everything in the correct order in what I wanted it (this was why I was constantly drifting off thinking how great his accent was  I'm a Brit, so I just LOVE the Orlando accent!).

I got everything I wanted and in the end it was so simple. He gave me all the correct advice about keeping my reservation numbers safe etc and then told me in his best accent 'Have a nice day!' LOVED IT  

Made me smile for the remainder of that day  

So, you're doing a great job in reservations, keep up the good work!


----------



## acourtwdw

I just got off the phone with Maryann Flick.  She was wonderful!! Even though I couldn't get Le Celier for my trip.  She also changed another ADR for me!  Disney has the best employees!


----------



## macfinn

all i could say is thank you !


with out you are trips would be much harder to plan.


05 the western carribean on magic
06 my first ever disney trip (im 39)
06 sept . pop 
07 columbus day food and wine with my 2ds.
08 hoping for free dining....


----------



## Tinker*Shell*Bell

I had the sweetest woman helping with my ADR's last month.  Being the obsessive planner that I am, I had 9 ressies to make and of course she has to read the no smoking, arrive early thing adter each one.  Well by the 4th one I laughed (out loud!) and she laughed too but in an embarrassed way.  The 5th one I finally asked her if she gets sick of saying the same thing over and over and I could hear the smile in her answer "Thank you for asking instead of telling me to stop reading it...we're not supposed to skip this even if you are making 20 reservations." She was so nice and so genuine and we both laughed at each repeat of the "no shirt, no shoes, no service."
I did book the castle breakfast for dd and I only..she was as excited as I was to be able to give that to me...at 5 months out from the trip neither of us expected to get that one for me.  She already knew that it is DD's 3rd b-day that week, and thought it was cute that mommy and princess are doing a special breakfast.
Just her attitude and the smile in her voice made the experience great!  

I wonder if there is a computer record of who took the reservation...if I wrote to Disney without her name would they be able to find who made all my reservations?

Thank you for loving your job!  You make our trips to the world very special!!!

 Sheli


----------



## lnd2155

Tinker*Shell*Bell said:


> I had the sweetest woman helping with my ADR's last month.  Being the obsessive planner that I am, I had 9 ressies to make and of course she has to read the no smoking, arrive early thing adter each one.  Well by the 4th one I laughed (out loud!) and she laughed too but in an embarrassed way.  The 5th one I finally asked her if she gets sick of saying the same thing over and over and I could hear the smile in her answer "Thank you for asking instead of telling me to stop reading it...we're not supposed to skip this even if you are making 20 reservations." She was so nice and so genuine and we both laughed at each repeat of the "no shirt, no shoes, no service."
> I did book the castle breakfast for dd and I only..she was as excited as I was to be able to give that to me...at 5 months out from the trip neither of us expected to get that one for me.  She already knew that it is DD's 3rd b-day that week, and thought it was cute that mommy and princess are doing a special breakfast.
> Just her attitude and the smile in her voice made the experience great!
> 
> I wonder if there is a computer record of who took the reservation...if I wrote to Disney without her name would they be able to find who made all my reservations?
> 
> Thank you for loving your job!  You make our trips to the world very special!!!
> 
> Sheli


We have a survey that you can take at the end of your call.  The call you described almost sounds like one of my guests!!! Hope you and your daughter do have a magical time!!!   P.S. We do have to let our guests know about no smoking and allowing plenty of time to arrive at the podium!!  Sometimes it is funny because by the 5th ressie I think my guest can spiel it to me!!!


----------



## Tinker*Shell*Bell

I stayed on and did the survey for the very first time after this call.  I hope it was you!  If so THANK YOU!!! It was fun to book, and confusing with all of the "there will be 6 of us for this meal...but there will only be 4 of us the next meal, Just me and the 2yo for this meal..."  She (You?) was great about it and really seemed to be as excited as I was! It was so much fun to be booking since 2 days before I thought we weren't going to go this year.  

I love the flexibility of the dining plan and I truly love that some of the cast members love their jobs so much as to come here and let us brag on you!

 Sheli


----------



## bxtx

I loved it - this was our first trip ever to Disney so I was a little freaked out by the "must make ADRs 180 days in advance" advice!  But I did call about 3 months out, and got all of the reservations I wanted, plus I then changed them slightly later on once we bought Pirate PArty tickets.  I had a great experience each time, and even got to 'chat' a little - that can make a call, well, more personal I guess.

ANyway, one of our ADRs was for Coral Reef as a celebratory dinner for DH & I, plus our boys - here is a link to my post plus pictures.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=24067648&posted=1#post24067648

It was a very unique experience, and our waiter "David" was outstanding and so attentive!

Disney rocks, we're planning our 2nd trip now  

Bex
New Disney Addict


----------



## lnd2155

I have been letting my cm know about all the feedback I have been getting from ya'll.  They were so excited to hear about all of your shout outs!!!   And a big thank you to all of you!! We feel bad that there is a waiting time on the phones at times, and sometimes we can't get what you have wanted.   We do feel for each and everyone of you.  You are our guests.  We love hearing the smiles on the other end of our line.  So many times I have looked up and realized that I have talked to one of my guests for 45 minutes, booking ressies, answering questions, making suggestions and it feels like I have made a friend at the end of my call!!   You guys ROCK!!!


----------



## surfergirl602

My husband had to change our dates after I had made all of our ADR's and the wonderful lady helped me change all of our ressies, and even scored CRT for us.  It was a dream come true and SOOOOO easy!!!


----------



## lnd2155

All of my CM's were so excited to hear all of the wonderful things our guests have been saying about our Dining Crew!!!    Please also let me know if there is anything you have concerns about too.  I can try and pass them on to Mickey!!  Please keep your feedback coming!! It is so awesome to hear from all of you!!!! 
Thank you for all you guys do too!!


----------



## mitros

lnd2155 said:


> I am a cast member and I book reservations for dining.  I have been reading your posts, and just to let you all know that the cast members love helping all our guests make all their dreams come true.  We DO love it when we find CRT for our guests who have been trying for weeks to get it, or Le Cellier for the couples who want a night out alone.  I would love to hear from anyone about any special dreams we were able to make come true with our extra bags of pixie dust.  Please Share!!!



Hey, you guys and gals do a FANTASTIC job! Friendly, courteous, and very helpful. You may not hear it often enough, but you guys do a wonderful job. and as guests, we really do appreciate it. Keep up the great work!


----------



## disprincessatheart

The last few years we've tried to get LeCellier, but we never were able to get it. THis spring we were able to get a reservation for 20 ppl 2 days after our wedding!!  Now that's disney magic!


----------



## lnd2155

disprincessatheart said:


> The last few years we've tried to get LeCellier, but we never were able to get it. THis spring we were able to get a reservation for 20 ppl 2 days after our wedding!!  Now that's disney magic!


Whoo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TomD

In 06 we had a loady name Olga take our dining reservations. She was the nicest person I ever had the pleasure to speak with. After we got off the phone we immediately sent an email to guest relations


----------



## lnd2155

TomD said:


> In 06 we had a loady name Olga take our dining reservations. She was the nicest person I ever had the pleasure to speak with. After we got off the phone we immediately sent an email to guest relations


Awesome to hear!! Are you planning on coming to see us again anytime????


----------



## webshowatall

lnd2155 said:


> I am a cast member and I book reservations for dining.  I have been reading your posts, and just to let you all know that the cast members love helping all our guests make all their dreams come true.  We DO love it when we find CRT for our guests who have been trying for weeks to get it, or Le Cellier for the couples who want a night out alone.  I would love to hear from anyone about any special dreams we were able to make come true with our extra bags of pixie dust.  Please Share!!!



Ok. Well, I was in WDW and we had a long wait in Splash Mountain. We got out of line at about 11:00. We rode Big Thunder Mountain Railroad and by the end of the ride it was about 11:45. We went to Splash Mountain and a Cast Member by the name of Steve, I think, said that Splash Mountain was closing for the night, and the people already in line were going to ride it and the nthe park would close. Then another cast member named Cindy, I believe, came to us and whispered to Steve, "Remember the Magic, and the dreams!" And something else I couldn't hear. Then Cindy let us in and we were the last people on Splash Mountain. At the end of the ride, they gave us dream ears. It made our trip a truly magical one.


----------



## grinningghost

It's always great when CM's are really enthusiastic about spreading the magic.   I think, in recent years, there has, sadly, been an influx of "not-so-magical" CM's who really bring down the Disney experience.

While everyone has a bad day, it's just not acceptable for CM's to bring that bad day "on stage" for guests to see.  We pay big dollars and have big expectations when we visit the World - expectations of being treated in a very welcoming, friendly way, just like Mr. Walt Disney expected back in the 50's.  

Thanks to all CM's who continue to create magic and happy smiles in the original Disney tradition.  You're the ones that keep us coming back.


----------



## L107ANGEL

grinningghost said:


> It's always great when CM's are really enthusiastic about spreading the magic.   I think, in recent years, there has, sadly, been an influx of "not-so-magical" CM's who really bring down the Disney experience.
> 
> While everyone has a bad day, it's just not acceptable for CM's to bring that bad day "on stage" for guests to see.  We pay big dollars and have big expectations when we visit the World - expectations of being treated in a very welcoming, friendly way, just like Mr. Walt Disney expected back in the 50's.
> 
> *Thanks to all CM's who continue to create magic and happy smiles in the original Disney tradition.  You're the ones that keep us coming back*.



Well said GG!


----------



## auntsister

When I made ADRs for our trip last May I was a little nervous, had never done this before but thanks to the Dis boards I knew it was a must! The CM that helped me was great and I got most of my choices, I was taking my niece for a grad present and one of the ADRs I subbed wasn't one she was excited about so I called back and the CM was very kind abour changing it. I then helped my sister by making their ADRs for their August trip( she didn't understand why I felt this was necessary!) I explained to the CM that I was doing this for her and they helped so much in making their trip special. 
This year we are going to celebrate my daughters college celebration. I booked the Coral Reef and also all of my other 1st choices including Le Cellier! I just had to write and say how wonderful Debbi at the Coral Feef was! She returned my call and seemed as excited about all the plkans for having a diver sign as I was. She offered suggestions on what I could email her including pictures, a special message or song lyrics and offfered special menus personalized to make this special for my DD. She made me feel special, and as if our trip was as exciting foe her as it was for us! I hope Disney realizes how wonderful she is.


----------



## Princesskeyblade

Hi there! 

Today I called to get our MNSSHP tickets and I spoke with Gabby Lynn. She was so sweet and made me feel good about my trip. 

I was really down this morning, as it was the two year anniversary of my grandfather's passing. He was a huge Disney fan and he is the one who took me on all my trips. I never mentioned it. But I was a little depressed. 

However, Gabby Lynn cheered me up. She was sweet and told me all about how great Disney is around Halloween. We talked for a few minutes as she filled out the information. And when we were done, I headed off to get ready for work with a smile on my face. 

Thank you Gabby Lynn. For giving me a smile when I needed it most!


----------



## lnd2155

That's awesome!!!  I hope you have a great time!!  Did you get to book your dining ressie's with your trip?? If not mention that you are going to MNSSHP and they can look up the EMH screen for even more availability! Have Fun!!


----------



## lnd2155

grinningghost said:


> It's always great when CM's are really enthusiastic about spreading the magic.   I think, in recent years, there has, sadly, been an influx of "not-so-magical" CM's who really bring down the Disney experience.
> 
> While everyone has a bad day, it's just not acceptable for CM's to bring that bad day "on stage" for guests to see.  We pay big dollars and have big expectations when we visit the World - expectations of being treated in a very welcoming, friendly way, just like Mr. Walt Disney expected back in the 50's.
> 
> Thanks to all CM's who continue to create magic and happy smiles in the original Disney tradition.  You're the ones that keep us coming back.




I just saw your post today, and it does make me sad to think there have been not so magical cast members that you have talked to.  When I started working there I remembered thinking "this is magic". I still think that.  With every dining call I take, I remember that feeling I felt when I first went into WDW as a child, when I first took my own children, and when I walked into the reservations center on my first day.  I try and relay that magic to each of my guests.  For the most part, when my fellow cast members are having a not so magical day, we do try and leave it outside.  Kinda like you do when you go through the gates of the Magic Kingdom.  I hope you keep coming back to us, and hopefully I will get to help you on the other end of the phone.


----------



## Princesskeyblade

lnd2155 said:


> That's awesome!!!  I hope you have a great time!!  Did you get to book your dining ressie's with your trip?? If not mention that you are going to MNSSHP and they can look up the EMH screen for even more availability! Have Fun!!



When I called for a reservation Liberty Square Tavern had one for 5:30, so I was psyched.... I want to give us some time to digest before the party and candy... I heard there was Trick or Treating (even for the adults who are young at heart)


----------



## disasterpiece

I was in Disney last July as a graduation present (it happened to be my first time going even though i've been a Disney nut for Years!) One really random thing I remember though was on our last night. Of course we decided to spend it in the Magic Kingdom. When entering the park, I must have had a sad look on my face (maybe because I knew it was the last time for that trip, or maybe just because I sometimes look sad if I just happen to not be smiling). Anyways, one of the greeters looked at me and yelled something along the lines of "Smile! You're in the Magic Kingdom!" I got a huge grin on my face and just started laughing.  That CM could have ignored me because he'd been on his feet for 7 hours straight, or because he was bored working the front gate all day, but instead he tried to cheer me up! In everything Disney does, it's the attention to the details, and this tiny little moment which that guy will never remember will stick with me for the rest of my life. Thanks to all those (CM and disney fans alike) who do what they can to share and spread the magic!


----------



## lnd2155

disasterpiece said:


> I was in Disney last July as a graduation present (it happened to be my first time going even though i've been a Disney nut for Years!) One really random thing I remember though was on our last night. Of course we decided to spend it in the Magic Kingdom. When entering the park, I must have had a sad look on my face (maybe because I knew it was the last time for that trip, or maybe just because I sometimes look sad if I just happen to not be smiling). Anyways, one of the greeters looked at me and yelled something along the lines of "Smile! You're in the Magic Kingdom!" I got a huge grin on my face and just started laughing.  That CM could have ignored me because he'd been on his feet for 7 hours straight, or because he was bored working the front gate all day, but instead he tried to cheer me up! In everything Disney does, it's the attention to the details, and this tiny little moment which that guy will never remember will stick with me for the rest of my life. Thanks to all those (CM and disney fans alike) who do what they can to share and spread the magic!



I answer the dining reservation lines and I get excited for each of my guests.  It doesn't matter if I have answered the phones 400 times that day, when you call me you are my one and only guest and it must be Disney magic because I do try and let my guests know that they are going to have an awesome time!!  Thanks for the great words!!


----------



## megveg

I wish I was a Disney Dining CM thats my dream job!


----------



## tigercat

My family went to Disney last Sept.  I had all my ADR's made early, and then one of the places ended up being closed.  It was excited to me to answer the phone and hear that Disney was calling.  The lady on the phone did everything to get us another ADR for the time we were suppose to be eating.  We finally got one but being free dining and it being 2 weeks before we were to leave I was surprised that we ended up with anything at all especially since we had 7 people to seat.  She was really good trying to find us something.
tigercat


----------



## DansBride2009

oh gosh. i have gone on so many trips and i even worked there as a college program cast member so it's all kinda blurry ...

but what i do remember is sitting down to eat. the table next to us was for a honeymoon couple, and it was so nice seeing the staff set up an extra special table for their meal. they had flowers on it and a little snow globe and some mickey confetti. it was sweet watching their faces when they saw the table. i can only hope to get such kind service for my honeymoon as well, but i haven't ever had poor disney service ....


----------



## eyor44

I have an awesome Dining CM story to pass along. This was my second time to call for ADRs. I read a guide book that gave very explicit instructions on how to have the best chance for the ADRs you want. So I followed the directions, practiced, knew all the prompts and the on the prescribed day I started dialing at 45 seconds to 7:00(6:00) for me. I got through on the 3rd redial. I very rudely interrupted the CM with "Cindy's Table,  Nov 23, breakfast, early as possible" Well, the CM starts asking all kinds of questions. When are you arriving? Are you staying on site? What is your confirmation number? and all I can think is, I'm not gonna make it. Imagine my surprize when she said, How's 8:05? I was estatic and quickly went to the next, Le Cellier and got that one also. I was so nervous, I was shaking and thinking I got a sorrow CM. During the other ADRs, I apologized for my rudeness and she laughed. Said not to worry about it, they get it every morning and know what is going to happen when the phones light up. At the end of the call, some 14 ADRs later, I asked to be transferred to book the Boutique for my DD. The CM offered and when she discovered I wanted the visit after our breakfast at CRT, she said Oh, no, she must be in proper princess attire for her meal in the Castle. I was amazed, but she got us the Boutique for 8:00 and CRT for 8:55. We will be visiting about a week after my daughter's 6th birthday and this will be one of her presents. She doesn't even know that you can eat in the Castle. 
Want to know what the real bonus is? With such an early ADR we get to entered the park before it opens. I have always wanted to be on Main Street when it was empty and now I get my wish. 
If you know Natalie, please tell her Thank You. I did send a letter to the main office, so I hope her supervisor gets it. I just really appreciated her patience.


----------



## Mulan2

We were going to Boma's for dinner back in January. We were taking my dad and sister and her family to my favorite restaurant.  Since they live in the Orlando area we were following their car because they had the GPS system. Well, guess what? It led us to a dead end!! Where the heck was Animal Kingdom Lodge?  I called ADR and a wonderful CM who told me she used to be a bus driver or taxi driver and stayed on the phone with us giving us directions until we got to AK.  I never got her name but was so pleased with such service!


----------



## eyor44

Just wanted to let everyone know that I got a response to the letter I wrote to the Executive Office. Got a call yesterday thanking me for sending the letter and that it would be sent to the CM and her supervisor. So if a CM does something special for you, take a moment to write. The letters are actually read.


----------



## mskayjay

Hi there!  I'm new to even finding this board and I really don't have the time this minute to read through all the posts so I am bookmarking for later reference.  I don't know if there are any comments to this effect but let me give you the scenario I had today and a suggestion to pass on to "the powers that be".  

When I call to make a reservation for dining, they ask me to hold for a post call survey.  First off, the wait on my dime (since calls are no longer free!!) is too long.  But....the first CM I spoke to today was so "yeah, what can I do for you" in her tone of voice and attitude that I just didn't want to deal with her, so I ended the call and called back, got a very nice lady and did my end call survey.  But when I got to thinking about it, it occured to me that no one will know that my first call (and yes I got her name after asking her for it!) was not a pleasant/productive call.  It may be a bit confusing but it would be nice to know you could press 9 or 0 during the call to end your conversation and get either the survey to say why or preferable a kinder CM.  This is a dream trip for us like it is for most folks.  I'm not going to start it off talking to someone who is sick of people calling about ADRs.  I know my suggestion isn't perfect, but there has to be some way of letting the higher ups know about cranky CMs as well as the way we let them know about good ones.

Thanks and hope to chat with you live sometime!
K


----------



## lnd2155

Sorry to hear about your bad experience.  When I hear someone not using their pixie dust, I always try and bring it to the attention of a supervisor.  Hope you have a better experience next time!!


----------



## Tigerlily952

We have gone to WDW every year since 2000 sometimes even twice a year.  We have always gotten a CRT if we wanted one during our stay.  I have never once had an unpleasant cast member on the phone.  Preparing for my upcoming trip we added a 3rd family to our grand gathering and I spend over a hour and a half with the nicest and most helpful cast member who was able to assist with all the switching that I had to do to fit the extra 4 people into the reservations.  The Disney reservationists work so hard to bring magic to the lives they touch.  

Our greatest event while making reservations is that our liberty tree reservation somehow got lost in the shuffle, when we called after receiving our itinerary.  We called back several days in a row, finally while talking to a most helpful cast member she finally announced that the pixie dust is flying today because a table for 10 just opened for the time we wanted.  Many thanks to all of you


----------



## thesupersmartguy

Just got off the phone with a great CM that was able to book us into the YC Club Level.


----------



## IMACM

Don't forget!!! They survey and the cast compliment line are 2 different things!!! 

If you want to leave your lovely CM a compliment you must specifically ask for the compliment line, you are sent to the survey as soon as the CM releases the call. 

Happy booking and Have a Magical Day!!!


----------



## EmmersIsTheMommy

You know, this may not make COMPLETE sense but it actually meant a lot to me.

When I was planning our honeymoon to Disneyland, we were DYING to eat at the BB but Pirates was closed for refurbishment the day we got in. When the CM told me that she sounded SO disappointed. I actually wanted to give HER a hug 

She was really sweet and felt awful. I love it when I get good customer service!!


----------



## proteus

lnd2155 said:


> I am a cast member and I book reservations for dining.  I have been reading your posts, and just to let you all know that the cast members love helping all our guests make all their dreams come true.  We DO love it when we find CRT for our guests who have been trying for weeks to get it, or Le Cellier for the couples who want a night out alone.  I would love to hear from anyone about any special dreams we were able to make come true with our extra bags of pixie dust.  Please Share!!!



I want to thank the cast member who upgraded me to AKL from the CSR in June of 2005.  At the time I was too upset about the overbooking of CSR and being booted.  If this CM could have seen my face an hour later when I saw AKL, omg.  AKL was like a dream and had a lasting effect on me, I actually remodeled my residence to resemble elements of this gorgeous resort.  

I wish I could personally thanks this CM but I never took the name down .  At the time the CM was surprised at my apparent "so what" attitude, it was just because I needed that minute or two to get over the change in plans.

Thanks from the "ungrateful" guest...


----------



## Poohbear67

lnd2155 said:


> I am a cast member and I book reservations for dining.  I have been reading your posts, and just to let you all know that the cast members love helping all our guests make all their dreams come true.  We DO love it when we find CRT for our guests who have been trying for weeks to get it, or Le Cellier for the couples who want a night out alone.  I would love to hear from anyone about any special dreams we were able to make come true with our extra bags of pixie dust.  Please Share!!!




Please look at my thank you letter to Cinderalla in my siggie! that was my speical Pixie Dust moment!!!  The letter explains all!


----------



## Ohana90

You guys are all AWESOME!!! 
You dont need to do anything special to be thanked. YOU are what makes disney so special. Your gracious hearts to each and everyone one of us. 
Whether it be a reservation, kind gesture or the way you simply say hello is what makes my family want to keep coming back.

I will however share one particular story, My DD, 4 at the time, was waiting in line at the AK Character Trail. (Goofy) It was getting rather hot and they were getting ready to go in the Shade. Well it was my DD's turn to meet him and the CM stated Goofy is gonna go in the Shade now. Well, DD started to cry thinking that she wasnt gonna be able to meet him. Right then and there Goofy stopped walking, turned around,knelt down and hugged her and grabbed her by the hand and walked with her to the shaded area.  It was special to me not only to see my DD face light up again but how sweet of that CM, who I am pretty sure was melting in there, to stop and make sure she realized she was not gonna be left behind and that indeed she was gonna meet goofy.  

Thanks to all those CM who "melt" for us.  We appreciate it more than you will ever know.  MY DD always says how she got to "walk with Goofy" and I know she will NEVER forget it.


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Ohana90 said:


> You guys are all AWESOME!!!
> You dont need to do anything special to be thanked. YOU are what makes disney so special. Your gracious hearts to each and everyone one of us.
> Whether it be a reservation, kind gesture or the way you simply say hello is what makes my family want to keep coming back.
> 
> I will however share one particular story, My DD, 4 at the time, was waiting in line at the AK Character Trail. (Goofy) It was getting rather hot and they were getting ready to go in the Shade. Well it was my DD's turn to meet him and the CM stated Goofy is gonna go in the Shade now. Well, DD started to cry thinking that she wasnt gonna be able to meet him. Right then and there Goofy stopped walking, turned around,knelt down and hugged her and grabbed her by the hand and walked with her to the shaded area.  It was special to me not only to see my DD face light up again but how sweet of that CM, who I am pretty sure was melting in there, to stop and make sure she realized she was not gonna be left behind and that indeed she was gonna meet goofy.
> 
> Thanks to all those CM who "melt" for us.  We appreciate it more than you will ever know.  MY DD always says how she got to "walk with Goofy" and I know she will NEVER forget it.



Awww, that brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## proteus

I just wanted to thank all the CM's for the terrific job they have done all these years.  When you smile, appear enthusiastic or go the extra mile, we notice!  

Just one minor criticism and this isn't for the CM's.  I don't know how they train you though I suspect that you are prompted to say certain things.  I just wish WDW would let the CM improvise as it seems more natural that way.
We were in Epcot and in every country got asked the same question, it was kind of like the "did you find everything you are looking for?" that you hear so often in supermarkets.  As soon as we got off the script it became much more interesting and when I talked to the CM's in their native tongue (I speak several languages) they just opened up completely.


----------



## abandcsmom

I have always gotten really helpful, genuinely friendly CMs when I have called Disney Dining.  One time in particular, we had to cancel our trip on the day we were to leave because my DH's grandmother had a stroke and we are the only local family his grandparents have, so we had to stay behind.  The CM I was speaking to in order to cancel all of our ADRs must have been able to hear the stress in my voice.  She was very calming and helped me very kindly.


----------



## FairWeather

We've always received great service from the CM's and often comment to each other how the service at other theme parks (Six Flags, Universal) pales tremendously by comparison. Disney people are the best!


----------



## postesf

This wasn't done over the phone, but I planned a trip for my inlaws back in January of this year.  Then...they asked us to join them so we planned to join the for a long weekend...help them get around, learn how to use the transportation and then we would come back home and allow them to finish out the week alone.

With that said...I had to change some of the dining ressies from 4 to 6.  There was one at O'hana and kept calling they could never change it so DH and made an ADR at Kona Cafe.  The night of the dinner, we went w/ them and asked at check in if they could fit us...THEY COULD!!!!  Yay!  So we got to eat with them and then waited as they went on a WISHES cruises and we watched the fireworks from the beach at the Poly.  It all worked out really nice!

Stacie


----------



## williamandbonnie

I love dealing with reservation personnel, for rooms, dining, just about everything.  If you can't get into your first choice, they always have a suggestion which will usually do the trick.  Also great hearing your friendly voices!


----------



## lnd2155

Thanks williamandbonnie.


----------



## letthewookiewin

I have always wanted to retire and work in reservations for Disney.  I know with any job, you will have your bad days.  However being able to make people's dreams come true, would out weigh the bad days IMO.
I recently had a really amazing experience with two wonderful CM's.  Their names were Tondra and Kelly Sue (in air fare).  We had a trip planned for December 7-14, 2008.  We had bought the airfare on February 12, 2008.  We had to move the trip and couldn't go any sooner than Mother's Day 2009.  I was told my several CM's on Friday that the only thing we could do was pay $1,400 to change the flight.   My DH talked to a CM that said there was a chance we could get our money back b/c the airlines had changed both our flight times.  She was going to try and find something out, but it would be Wednesday before she could get back to us.  This was about 6 PM Central Time on the Friday before Labor Day, and she said the people she needed to talk we already gone for the day.  Well I couldn't wait until Wednesday, b/c there was a Mk view room at the CR available.  I didn't want to loose it, I couldn't change the resort until I settled the flight.  I called Tuesday morning as soon as I got the DS's off to school.  I explained the situation to Tondra.  Also, since I had talked to a Disney CM, I had gotten another letter from Disney Travel saying my flight home had been changed a 2nd time.  Tondra said that since our 2 flights had changed 3 times that I should be able to cancel and get a full refund.  She didn't transer me to an air fare CM (where I would have to retell the story all over again), and then get another CM to rebook the resort package.  Tondra took care of all of that herself, which made the process less stressful for me.  Tondra put me on hold and after a little while came back and said they were going to be able to cancel the flight and get me a full refund.   She just wanted to make sure before they started their process that was what I wanted to do.  I said that I did, she went back and told them to start the process.  While Kelly Sue was doing that, Tondra set up my resort package.  I was able to get the MK view room at the CR that I have always dreamed of getting, but never thought I would ever be able to convince the DH to let me book.  Also, it's on the Atrium Club level, so I am hoping for a really good view.  What I loved the most was if I had a question and Tondra was not 100% sure of the answer, she would put me on hold and verify before she told me the answer. I am not complaining at all at being put on hold.  Disney is the only company that I don't mind being put on hold, b/c I love listening to the music.  At the end of the call, I asked her name again so that I could email and let Disney  know what an amazing CM she was.  She gave me the spelling of her name and the air fare person, that I never talked to.  My DH used to be in fast food management, and since then have a habit of calling and letting a manager know when I have a great experience with their company.  Instead of emailing Disney, I decided to just call back and ask for a manager.  I made sure to give her both of the CM's names even though I didn't directly talk with Kelly Sue.  I made sure to let her know that it's b/c of wonderful CM's like that my DH says we will continue to book our WDW trips directly through Disney Travel.


----------



## lnd2155

That is so awesome to hear!! Our airhelp department is such a fantastic group as well!!  I was able to let some fellow cast members who's names appeared in your thank you letters and who I know personally know about the awesome responses I have gotten.  It has continued to make their days each time!!


----------



## WDWcanuck

Our vacation is coming up this Saturday (Five more days!), and we haven't been to Disney in 11/14 years. We decided to go all out and get the Deluxe Dining. I think I've called Disney Dining about 10 times since booking, so I've taken up a lot of the CMs time. 

I just want to say that I'm completely impressed with the professionalism, patience and kindness that each CM has shown. It's very important to start  a vacation off right, and with the quality of care I've gotten from the CMs I spoke with, I know my vacation is going to be amazing....and this is before taking a single bite of food!

So...thank you!


----------



## L107ANGEL

WDWcanuck said:


> Our vacation is coming up this Saturday (Five more days!), and we haven't been to Disney in 11/14 years. We decided to go all out and get the Deluxe Dining. I think I've called Disney Dining about 10 times since booking, so I've taken up a lot of the CMs time.
> 
> I just want to say that I'm completely impressed with the professionalism, patience and kindness that each CM has shown. It's very important to start  a vacation off right, and with the quality of care I've gotten from the CMs I spoke with, I know my vacation is going to be amazing....and this is before taking a single bite of food!
> 
> So...thank you!



That just needs repeating!!!!


----------



## alwaysdisney

I just wanted to say that one main reason why we keep coming back to Disney is their Cast Members!  Cast members always go above and beyond their jobs and they enjoy doing so for 'their guests'.  On our last trip to Disney, which was August 15-24, we stayed in at the Fort Wilderness Cabins and I had ordered $600.00 worth of food, from Garden Grocer, for 6 people as we were staying there for 9 days and 8 nights. Garden Grocer delivered the food and 2 cast members put all the food away, while my family and I were at the parks.  I got a call from a cast member to inform me that they had put away all the food and for me not to worry.  You do not find customer service like that, not even at 5 star hotels!  Sometimes people compare 'other theme parks' but I tell them, when you have driven a rolls royce, it's hard to drive a pinto after that.  I have vacation at Disney World 40+ times, I remember staying at the Contemporary when it was only $50.00 a night, (a very long time ago) and each time, I see or do something new and exciting.   I LOVE DISNEY CAST MEMBERS... maybe other corporations should sit up and take some pointers from Disney!


----------



## mitros

alwaysdisney said:


> I just wanted to say that one main reason why we keep coming back to Disney is their Cast Members!  Cast members always go above and beyond their jobs and they enjoy doing so for 'their guests'.  On our last trip to Disney, which was August 15-24, we stayed in at the Fort Wilderness Cabins and I had ordered $600.00 worth of food, from Garden Grocer, for 6 people as we were staying there for 9 days and 8 nights. Garden Grocer delivered the food and 2 cast members put all the food away, while my family and I were at the parks.  I got a call from a cast member to inform me that they had put away all the food and for me not to worry.  You do not find customer service like that, not even at 5 star hotels!  Sometimes people compare 'other theme parks' but I tell them, when you have driven a rolls royce, it's hard to drive a pinto after that.  I have vacation at Disney World 40+ times, I remember staying at the Contemporary when it was only $50.00 a night, (a very long time ago) and each time, I see or do something new and exciting.   I LOVE DISNEY CAST MEMBERS... maybe other corporations should sit up and take some pointers from Disney!



Exactly! Cast Members ARE Disney. Forget Ei$ner, Iger, and all the other clowns. The Cast Members are the ones that make Disney Disney. They are wonderful representatives of Walt, God rest his soul. Thanks for all you do, folks!  
Please keep up the fantastic work!


----------



## chiavarichair

I was very happy about that too


----------



## Justcat

Working at Disney's Reservations Center is a dream come true for me.  Having lived in Florida all my life what kid didn't want to work at Disney.  I got my job in March of 2008 and started on the phones in the "repeater" community helping those guests who have been to Disney at least once in the last 5 years.

There were days that I wondered if the guests really understood that we were doing everything we could to help them.  I want to thank you all for every nice thing you've say in this thread.  YOU remind me that I work for the best company in the entire world!   

I saw the post about Kelly Sue (air help department) and would like to repeat alot of what was already said.  Being on the call floor we all have our favorite support agents and I was always relieved to hear Kelly's smiling voice on the other end of the line.  She never hesitated to go out of her way to help and agent and a guest.   

I'm no longer taking guest booking calls since I've moved on to another department - but I want to thank you all again for understanding that 9 times out of 10 the CMs are doing everything we can to help you out!  We want to make your vacation as special as you do!


----------



## Ilivetogo

All you CMs *ROCK*!  I'm always treated with respect and they always try to get you what you are looking for.  Or they suggest something else.  Love it!!  

Last year we were heading down for Chrismas 2007.  (5 of us)  I was not accustomed to making dining reservations ... just had never thought about it before.  One day in late November I suddenly thought about the "luau" at the Polynesian.  I mentioned it to the other family members and we all liked the idea.  Sounded like fun.  However, one member of our family is a mentally-challenged adult woman (then 35) and she was SO excited about going to that luau that she, herself, said she was paying for it. (She works and makes good $$ and doesn't spend much!!)  The problem was, it we wanted to go on Christmas Day and it was the end of November!!!    I called and called and called, sometimes up to 4-5 times a day.  We finally managed to get the reservation about a week before leaving ... making her SO happy that "she" could take us all to the dinner show.  I think it's still her favorite thing she remembers from that visit. 

I'm doing the exact same thing this year for Christmas week 2008 ... except this time I'm trying for LTT on the 21st or 22nd.  With you CMs at the wheel, I think I'll manage to get it!!  

Thanks CMs.

(PS - I'm hoping to become a CM in a few years myself!   I'm planning a move down there after DD14 graduates high school - I don't want to disrupt her high school years.  But I'm so excited about doing it that it's hard to wait!   Maybe in an office setting!?   )


----------



## lnd2155

Justcat said:


> Working at Disney's Reservations Center is a dream come true for me.  Having lived in Florida all my life what kid didn't want to work at Disney.  I got my job in March of 2008 and started on the phones in the "repeater" community helping those guests who have been to Disney at least once in the last 5 years.
> 
> There were days that I wondered if the guests really understood that we were doing everything we could to help them.  I want to thank you all for every nice thing you've say in this thread.  YOU remind me that I work for the best company in the entire world!
> 
> I saw the post about Kelly Sue (air help department) and would like to repeat alot of what was already said.  Being on the call floor we all have our favorite support agents and I was always relieved to hear Kelly's smiling voice on the other end of the line.  She never hesitated to go out of her way to help and agent and a guest.
> 
> I'm no longer taking guest booking calls since I've moved on to another department - but I want to thank you all again for understanding that 9 times out of 10 the CMs are doing everything we can to help you out!  We want to make your vacation as special as you do!



 I am now also a repeater and I also have to give kudos to Kelly Sue. She is awesome with all our requests.  And I totally agree with you... We do try and do everything we can to help our guests out!!!


----------



## st225

There was one smile just outside the Dolphin. I didn't need special reservations or anything amazing. Just a smile from a character.Thanks.


----------

